# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Wallaby hunting - Rotorua

## Tarrbaby

Ive still got a few days off before my holiday ends and I'm back to work so was thinking of popping over to Rotorua for a day or so and seeing if I can find any Wallabies. 

Im not after your spot or private land (unless you want to give me that info  :Grin:  ) but more after some info about some likely places to go in. 

I was thinking about the back of Rotoma off Matahi Road, Okataina or Lake Tarawera. Does anyone have some advice on places to go in. Will potentially spend the night at Rotoiti so I can get out early the next morning. 

Thanks for any help. 
Andrew

----------


## Gibo

Hey mate there was a thread going late last year about it, big foot was working there and put some spots up. See if you can find that

----------


## Toby

@big_foot 

Hope thats right.

----------


## Gibo

Here it is
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...g-advice-9770/

----------


## big_foot

Hey Andrew when are you planning on coming over?

----------


## Hayden C

Hi Andrew, 

Plenty of them around Okataina. Get yourself a DOC permit and get into them. 

Try the western walkway for access either from the main Okataina Road or you can access it from the Okareka side. Poke around towards the farm fringes late evening/early morning and I’m sure you will bump into them. I took a walk through there a few weeks ago while I was home and seen a fair few.

----------


## Tarrbaby

thanks guys, yeah had searched and read that thread which gave me the idea of Matahi Road. 
 @big_foot I was thinking of coming over Thursday and maybe spending the night at Rotoiti if the Bach is free then go out again Friday and home by mid arvo.

----------


## big_foot

Oh yip, I havnt come across large numbers around the northern end of Okataina but Like Hayden C said go in from the Okareka end and theres heaps. Matahi road does have quite a few and will be closer for you, I used to just park on the side of the road on the crest of the first hill and go into the bush on the right(farm on left), cant miss it.

Let us know how ya get on its a good buzz.

----------


## big_foot

On a second thought I logged right under the E38 an there were heaps there too so maybe even try that patch up there, thats the turn off at soda springs.

----------


## Gibo

Youre a GC big foot  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## big_foot

> Youre a GC big foot


Haha bloody things are dime a dozen, I havnt even got a gun suitable to shoot them on doc land so might as well get others on to them :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Haha bloody things are dime a dozen, I havnt even got a gun suitable to shoot them on doc land so might as well get others on to them


Yip but comment still stands. We should meet up there for a blat one day. I only have a 270 though so maybe not ha ha

----------


## Toby

Bigger the better Gibo

----------


## Gibo

> Bigger the better Gibo


Maybe not so for wallabies? It would be fun  :Have A Nice Day:  the possum i got a while back at 2m loved it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## big_foot

Haha yea definately Gibo, I just remembered I've got a box of ammo for the old drednaught shes due for an outting :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Tarrbaby

> Yip but comment still stands. We should meet up there for a blat one day. I only have a 270 though so maybe not ha ha


agree with Gibo, info much appreciated. Will see how I get on and hopefully can repay the favour sometime  :Grin:

----------


## big_foot

Any time mate what calibre are you taking?? big enough for deer?? :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> Any time mate what calibre are you taking?? big enough for deer??


Ha ha stop it  :Wink:

----------


## Tarrbaby

only taking a .223 its purely an exercise to get away from home and explore some new areas. been studying up some maps to come up with a plan of attack to get the most out of my time there.

----------


## 260rem

2 of us got 45 red neck wallabies over 2 days all I used was a 222 and they are bigger than the north island wallibies

----------


## heinnz

Walked down west side of lake tawera tday ,16 k,s and got 1 walla with the 308 as we walked out.plenty of trampers,anglers.At the start met a trout angler with good pics ,12pound fish .Good and enjoyable walk

----------

